# another Crush Quirk



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL he has weird lil quirks unlike the rest of our dogs he is just weird lol. Among many things the phone just irks him for some reason , if it is on the couch beside us and goes off he flips and has answered it a few times lol, thought Id get some on video . had to audio swap one of them due to boyfriends bad language lol.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Ha ha ha! Love the music on the second one. Goofy dog. I just wanna grab his face wrinkles and give him a big smooch on the nose! He is so cute.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

haha wow what a goof 
got to love this little guy, he is too cute.
I cant wait to see what hes going to look like when he is older


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

LOL my dogs do that if you put your hand under the covers an scratch the bed they will do what crush is doing to uncover your hand so they can get at it


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL. I have a video of my old dog Momo freaking out over my cell phone. She was scared of it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

man he is just plain wierd lol. he freaks like that over anything round , bike helmets, balloons, balls, bowls. then I descovered the other day the hand held fans { the kind with a foam blade lol } he goes mental over those and wants to kill them lol , and then the phone , the ipod, he goes ape over and attacks them lol , he is just off the wall odd lol.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

apbt2010 said:


> LOL my dogs do that if you put your hand under the covers an scratch the bed they will do what crush is doing to uncover your hand so they can get at it


lol the dogs all do that its hilarious until they actually get the hand lol, my cat will even do that too he goes wild lol.


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Haha! He is adorable.. Crush is too funny!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks adrian


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

another crush quirk , he loves the vaccum and even knows how to turn it off and on. Got mad at him for turning it on and he ran and turned it off for me lol , this is him playing with my daughter who is suppose to be vaccuming the floor.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Angel my dog's do the digging in the sheets stuff really Bogart and Lola are big digger's it's so funny. Crush is such a big bag of cuteness he's adorable LOL


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Angel my dog's do the digging in the sheets stuff really Bogart and Lola are big digger's it's so funny. Crush is such a big bag of cuteness he's adorable LOL


be careful with that, mine used to do that. i had left and come back within 5 minutes i had a hole in my matress a foot deep, anoying as hell lol. ill take a pic when i get home


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol he hasnt done the digging thing since he was a pup but other quirks are starting to pop up almost daily lol he is full of personality. Zohawn I would be sooooo angryif they dug a hole in my matress not good lol. Luna does this weird chewing thing when she is happy or if you pet her , its with her front teeth only and they go like a mile a minute anything in her way she will chew on pillows , blankets, your foot lol Doesnt hurt and she isnt damaging anything just chews LOL. Its funny how you can have so many dogs and none do the same weird things they all kinda different in there personalitys and such.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh I push mine off the bed when they do it LOL .... They won't get that far but they love to do it in the kennel too they have their blankets and you hear them doing it all the time LOL


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahahaha those are so great. How funny! Crush is so adorable I love his sweet face. Never noticed how green his eyes were before so handsome. I love how my boy has his quirks too, most are harmless and cute but some are annoying as anything!! Lol


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Crush looks like such a fun dog! Love the videos


----------

